# MARC Race at Fast Five Raceway



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

The race report has been posted as have the updated point standings and the detailed race results from the April 9th event at Ryan Archambault’s Fast Five Raceway. We had 21 racers in attendance including some first timers as well as some first time this season folks. As always, Snake Bite was in fantastic condition, it was fast, fast, fast… Thanks go out to Ryan for hosting such a awesome race. Check out http://marcne.com/marc/wp/?page_id=2 for all the details.


----------

